# question about spray foam



## Tonglebeak (Dec 28, 2009)

I was wondering, what's the difference between open cell and closed cell spray foam? Why is spray foam considered a "green" building product? Also, is there a specific spray foam be used to plug up cracks in foundations that are infiltrated by water? THanks


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Great stuff makes some different types of foams that can be used to fill cracks and so forth - the type made for windows and doors will keep out water so long as it's not a lot of water or water that exudes constant pressure on the foam.

That's all I know


----------



## Tonglebeak (Dec 28, 2009)

Can it hold up back something like this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTUTENi5DQo


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Ahhahaha - that sucks.
And no.
That type of damage requires serious repair - not just some crack-filler.

If you did inject foam-sealant into such an area it wouldn't fill every single nook and cranny - the water will make it's way in somehow by following the path of least resistance.
Even if it did work it simply would keep the water from coming into your basement, it would not keep the water from filling up your wall-area and sub-house (underneath the basement). . . .and you will still have problems, they will just be new problems.


----------



## Tonglebeak (Dec 28, 2009)

Times like these makes me want to just puncture holes into the basement wall and the throw gravel on the floor to make a french drain floor @[email protected]


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Heh . . . I'm glad I don't have a basement - they tend to flood alot!
Fill it in - make it a slab  Kidding!

Now, I would be nice about it and do it final and do it right - really repair it the right way (even if it means hiring in a pro). In part because i'm sure the previous owners "patched" it up - and just passed it on to you and crossed their fingers hoping they'd be long gone before it failed.

So don't be "that" guy to the next guys.


----------



## Tonglebeak (Dec 28, 2009)

I know how you mean. With that said this is the first time it's been _that_ bad...and here's why it's been this bad (I think):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_6RBsmWozk

Making the water table a bit high I guess >_> That "creek" is usually a trickle, not this.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You may want to consider a perimeter system around the house to see if you can keep the water away from the basement. Check grading and drainage. Check your downspouts and gutters.

Once you address these there are injectible concrete repair compounds that would be better choices than foam. I use this company's products quite a lot but there are others out there as well.

http://www.abatron.com/cms/buildingandrestorationproducts.html 

If the damage is severe or I am not sure about it, I don't mess around. I call a mason or concrete walll repair pro.


----------



## Tonglebeak (Dec 28, 2009)

I just bought some Great Stuff...and I am absolutely sold..


----------



## Tonglebeak (Dec 28, 2009)

Why didn't anyone warn me that this would happen?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

you must have gotten a contaminated can of foam. Mine have never had anything like that in them.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have encountered this in basements. Now I know where the slithery critters came from! The spray foam cans. Now that I look, the label did say it was for sealing voids and controlling rodents. 

Tonglebeak, by the way. Could you click on your username when signed in and update your profile to include at least a basic location? It may help us in responding to your posts.


----------

